# X 372



## StrightR (Apr 19, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the X Yachts 372 Prestige and Sport models and their associated performance on the race course. Any problems associated with these boats would also be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My brother has an X372. He hasn't mentioned any problems specific to them. He seems to do fairly well racing, though we tend to pass him in our J/36. The 372 seems well put together and has pleasant setup down below with good handholds where you'd want them in a seaway. X-yachts seem to be well thought out for sailing with rigging and fittings that are strong enough to hold up and engineered to make using them easy.


----------



## StrightR (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Paul is his the racing version (tiller and fractional rig) or the cruising version (Wheel and masthead rig)?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

He has a wheel and masthead rig. He holds his own with us on a jib & main reach until we adjust the main traveller and jib leads.


----------

